# Rent Supplement



## naughto (12 Mar 2009)

how is rent supplement paid and does it go to the land lord or to the person paying the rent
*
*


----------



## phenomenon (12 Mar 2009)

It can go to either tenant or landlord - best to arrange with your tenant that you want it paid directly from social welfare in to your account. 

There seems to be a difference between rent allowance & rent supplement - A tenant of mine recently sought receipt of rent supplement, was granted 90% of rent payable but on a maximum of 130 euro per week - Rent supplement would not be paid at all if the actual total amount of rent to be paid exceeded 130 per week.

Basically i had to drop his rent to 130 per week or loose the tenant.
The restriction does not seem to be so severe under the rent allowance scheme.

If anyone else can clarify the situation please do !


----------



## gipimann (12 Mar 2009)

Rent Allowance and Rent Supplement are completely different schemes.

Rent Allowance is an old Social Welfare Scheme and applies only to persons affected by the de-control of rents back in the 80s.   There would be very few people in receipt of this, and no new applications.

Rent Supplement is part of the Supplementary Welfare Allowance scheme and is the supplement most discussed here and elsewhere - it's colloquially called "Rent Allowance" which leads to the confusion.

There are maximum rent limits set by Dept of Social & Family Affairs for each country, and for different family sizes.  Rent Supplement is not payable to a tenant if their rent exceeds the appropriate limit (there are some exceptions but this is the general rule).

The amount granted depends on income (as it's a means-tested payment).  The tenant must make a minimum contribution of €18 per week to the rent.

Rent Supplement may be paid directly to the landlord, although it's not compulsory (as it's the tenant's claim).


----------



## naughto (14 Mar 2009)

does my landlord have to be registered for me to be able to claim * rent supplement?? *


----------



## gipimann (14 Mar 2009)

No, at the moment, it's not a requirement for the landlord to be registered in order to claim Rent Supplement.

He will be asked to provide his PPS Number to the HSE if Rent Supplement is granted to you, which will be forwarded to Revenue at the end of each calendar year.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (14 Mar 2009)

where i am ,i can choose.landlord or into my account.depends on your area.


----------

